# Update on OOH Streaming for Bolt?



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anyone know if an ETA has been announced for adding out of home streaming for the Bolt? Haven't seen discussion on this in the last month or so.


----------



## Mandy Moo (Nov 20, 2015)

I just chatted with TiVo about this a couple of days ago and they said they do not have an ETA but expect it to happen "soon," though I could not get clarification on their definition of soon...


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Mandy Moo said:


> I just chatted with TiVo about this a couple of days ago and they said they do not have an ETA but expect it to happen "soon," though I could not clarification on their definition of soon...


I spoke to a CSR last week who thought there might be a Bolt software update around mid-December, if not sooner. He didn't know specifically what was going to be addressed, however.

I'm waiting for 3 things:

OOH streaming
2 simultaneous streams
The ability to watch live TV on a mini when the Bolt is recording 3 shows. Right now, I can only watch live on the Bolt, in that situation.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sluciani said:


> [*]The ability to watch live TV on a mini when the Bolt is recording 3 shows. Right now, I can only watch live on the Bolt, in that situation.
> [/LIST]


I'm pretty sure that limit applies to all TiVos. They always reserve one live tuner for the TiVo itself. This is why the 2 tuner units can't be paired to a Mini at all.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I'm pretty sure that limit applies to all TiVos. They always reserve one live tuner for the TiVo itself. This is why the 2 tuner units can't be paired to a Mini at all.


That CSR I spoke to thought that engineering was working on a way to make that tuner available to the Minis. Hope he was right!


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's the response I got today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673896197241888768


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hilbe said:


> Here's the response I got today:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673896197241888768


That could mean anytime between 2015 and 2017

At least based on TiVos past history.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sluciani said:


> That CSR I spoke to thought that engineering was working on a way to make that tuner available to the Minis. Hope he was right!


In my experience CRSs rarely know what engineering is working on, so I'd take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> In my experience CRSs rarely know what engineering is working on, so I'd take that with a grain of salt.


True. One can only hope! 

I'm relatively new to the Bolt. Any idea when the last s/w release for it was? And perhaps a link to those release notes? TIA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It hasn't gotten new software since it's release. It was only released like a month or so ago. There is a new version rolling out now, but AFAIK, no new features for the Bolt just bug fixes.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Last night's 20.5.6 update brought 2 simultaneous iOS streams, so my Bolt wish list is down to 2 items:



sluciani said:


> OOH streaming
> The ability to watch live TV on a mini when the Bolt is recording 3 shows. Right now, I can only watch live on the Bolt, in that situation.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sluciani said:


> Last night's 20.5.6 update brought 2 simultaneous iOS streams, so my Bolt wish list is down to 2 items:


Let me check my android streaming.

EDIT: Sweet!! I'm getting two streams from my Bolt now on Android too!. I disconnected my Roamio Pro to force the Bolt to use a second stream. Previously it would work but now both tablets are streaming from the Bolt at the same time.

EDIT: Although while it is working with two streams from the Bolt, it is not working to get a Stream from a Roamio Basic, like you can with the Roamio Pro.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: Although while it is working with two streams from the Bolt, it is not working to get a Stream from a Roamio Basic, like you can with the Roamio Pro.


See this post from Dan203.

This would seem to be one of those things needing to go on the Pros/Cons comparison between the BOLT and the Roamio Plus/Pro models, in that I've read that the BOLT's mobile streaming capability does not include the ability to proxy the streaming of content from other connected DVRs -- unlike the Roamio Plus/Pro and the standalone Stream device.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Another month has passed. Anyone hear any updates on Bolt OOH streaming?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

sluciani said:


> Another month has passed. Anyone hear any updates on Bolt OOH streaming?


A press release from CES speaking about the release of streaming on Amazon Fire devices still says that OOH streaming from Bolt is expected soon but will only support one out of home stream at a time.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

jcthorne said:


> A press release from CES speaking about the release of streaming on Amazon Fire devices still says that OOH streaming from Bolt is expected soon but will only support one out of home stream at a time.


From the press release (http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tivo-expands-boundaries-personal-tv-174304252.html):

With respect to the TiVo BOLT, out-of-home streaming is anticipated to be coming soon; out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time and (b) may not be available for all recorded content.​
Hopefully getting OOH working will also enable premium sideloading from the Bolt onto Ios devices.


----------



## wfritzg (Feb 15, 2016)

What about live streaming on the Amazon Fire app?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know if the Bolt was coded differently, but I was able to do OOH streaming with my TiVo Stream and a VPN connection. Now, with supposedly the same VPN setup and being on the same subnet, either the app or the Bolt seems to know my iPhone and I are not at home. Anyone get the Bolt to stream OOH using VPN?


----------

